# [gnome3] souris et selection fenetre (resolu)

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

J'utilise l'interface de gnome3 et j'ai un problème de sélection des fenêtres (passage d'un terminal à firefox, à un autre terminal...)

Je suis obligé de cliquer dans la partie haute de la fenêtre (pourtour de l'application) pour être sur d’écrire dans la bonne fenêtre.

Je peux cliquer dans le centre de firefox mais mon écriture se retrouvera dans un terminal par exemple.

Je suppose qu'il y a un paramètre ou une commande quelque part qui va bien.

Dans compiz auparavant, la souris activé la fenêtre survolé en avant plan. C'etait l'autre extreme.

Merci pour votre aideLast edited by mcsky2 on Thu Feb 13, 2014 7:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k-root

hello,

Pour changer le mode de focus,  apres verif , l'option est accessible depuis  GnomeTweakTool, 

dconf:

- en ligne de commande

```

gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences focus-mode sloppy
```

-graphiquement , avec dconf-editor

la clef est focus-mode , le schema est org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences 

plus d'info -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22313/what-is-dconf-what-is-its-function-and-how-do-i-use-it

----------

## mcsky2

Merci pour l'info.

Ca marche

----------

